# I want to damage my motherboard...??!!



## hrushij (May 13, 2007)

Hey friends Is there any tool to damage RAM or MOTHERBOARD via some software (which will take too much work from them & burn it out??)
I am not joking??


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

why u want to do tat... if u dont like ur motherboard... pass it to me i will use it... .    i am serious abt it.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> Hey friends Is there any tool to damage RAM or MOTHERBOARD via some software (which will take too much work from them & burn it out??)
> I am not joking??



I think you want to do that to someone else's mobo/RAM .... Anyhow.... do this. Install clockgen and increase the FSB to the max.....


----------



## vandit (May 13, 2007)

overclock it soooooooooo much that it burns out....for overclocking there are 1024 tuts on thinkdigit forum/.....


----------



## chesss (May 13, 2007)

kis badnaseeb se dushmani utarni hai?


----------



## sanchit324 (May 13, 2007)

i think he wants a new comp and his parents are not allowing 
though good idea dude


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

vandit said:
			
		

> overclock it soooooooooo much that it burns out....for overclocking there are 1024 tuts on thinkdigit forum/.....


 
u wont be able to do that cuz after a certain inc in fsb the pc wont even post.so u can forget bout damaging it that way.the best way wud be to remove NB heatsink and then oc to max and run ur pc @ 100% load for as long as it runs  
if that doesnt work then the best that u can do is to interchange a +5V & +12v pin in psu mobo connector.it'll surely fry ur mobo.


----------



## 47shailesh (May 13, 2007)

while POWER ON through some water on it...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 13, 2007)

^^best idea (or worst idea ??) LOL


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> remove NB heatsink and then oc to max and run ur pc @ 100% load for as long as it runs
> if that doesnt work then the best that u can do is to interchange a +5V & +12v pin in psu mobo connector.it'll surely fry ur mobo.



The guy said.........



> Hey friends Is there any tool to damage RAM or MOTHERBOARD *via some software* (which will take too much work from them & burn it out??)



The method you suggested ain't a S/W wat

P.S: If you just want to damage your mobo(anyway).... It does'nt need you to be a even a computer user  ... just bang it with a hammer....


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

just pour few drops of hcl or sulphuric acid on the main chip... and motherbroad gets the heart attack... and its completely dead and no computer doctor can repair it


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2007)

I think he want to claim some warranty-time replacement?


----------



## fun2sh (May 13, 2007)

why dont u bomb it with NAGIN BOMB the one we use durin diwali


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 13, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> why dont u bomb it with NAGIN BOMB the one we use durin diwali



wat a terrorist idea


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2007)

I think he already got it damaged  that's why no replies!!!


----------



## bukaida (May 13, 2007)

Are u serious? Donate it to some poor chap instead and get lots of blessings.
If you are planning to to exploet the warrenty then applying any of the methods mentioned here will easily get detected in the service centre and your warrenty will stand void. Please read carefuly the warrenty document. And --Agar baap ko chuna lagana hay to--go ahead


----------



## Lucky_star (May 13, 2007)

A simple query and so many destructive ideas came out...


----------



## cooldip10 (May 14, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I think he already got it damaged  that's why no replies!!!



THinking the same buddy///


----------



## RaghuKL (May 14, 2007)

install wrestling game or racing game. Play seriously for two days  non-stop without ever getting out or doing things you were told to do. stop even having your food. Your parents will then give you a free demo of destroying your mobo...... 

or else "last ride" your system, telling everyone you are really playing title match with "undertaker"


----------



## satyamy (May 14, 2007)

friends Pls help me too do the same thing
I also want to damage motherboard but with the use of software
not like the method you told above
I know if i removes 2-3 capacitors than it will do
but need some software solution to do this

& this is for someone help & 
not my personal dushmani
their is some good reason behind this
Can u help me..........?


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2007)

^^ahaa!more dudes joining the bandwagon!


----------



## hrushij (May 19, 2007)

wow sanchit got it right!!!!
How did you get that???


			
				sanchit324 said:
			
		

> i think he wants a new comp and his parents are not allowing
> though good idea dude



Oh!!!
thank you 
nice suggestion....
thanks again


			
				bukaida said:
			
		

> Are u serious? Donate it to some poor chap instead and get lots of blessings.
> If you are planning to to exploet the warrenty then applying any of the methods mentioned here will easily get detected in the service centre and your warrenty will stand void. Please read carefuly the warrenty document. And --Agar baap ko chuna lagana hay to--go ahead



Now I am not going to damage my motherboard...
Donation is the nice idea.....
thank u to all 
You all are good people....
Thx


----------



## Ron (May 19, 2007)

> Donation is the nice idea.....



GR8 idea.........


----------

